# Facebook group



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

I know theres alot of rants about these but I'm about seething with rage. I went to see if it was all that bad. The first thing i see are people arguing about if rats should be solitary or not. 
One of the admins said "Well look at max " therefore promoting solitary rats, because theirs is 'fine'. and then she denied promoting solitary rats later. I honestly thought I was going to join the group, now I'm already sure I'm not. I took a look at some other posts and frankly, I'm disgusted. Alot of the admins don't seem to know as much as they think they do...


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, I'm only part of one rat group, but in their defense: people are entitled to their opinions...not everybody is going to agree with me/you/him/her.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Of course not~ I could have worded that differently.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The problem with these Facebook groups is this pseudo authority the admins wield, where their word is "fact" and dissenters and naysayers don't know jack because they hve less experience. I may have owned rats for only two years, but I'll be damned if your experience trumps my science.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Exactly!


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

Max is a pretty special case. He was in a heck of a state when that admin first got him. He's the only lone rat she has.


----------



## AnnFallon (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh, you mean Max the land shark? The one who recently got in the playpen with the others and attacked them? Because that's a great situation to force rats to be in. There are many reasons why a rat should be/ needs to be solitary. Rats are like children, what may be great for most, may be bad for a few. As a responsible pet parent, you need to take each individual situation and look at it objectively, keeping in mind what's best for both the entire mischief and each individual personality of each rat.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

QueenBea said:


> Of course not~ I could have worded that differently.


And I apologize if I offended.  Not my intent.


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

AnnFallon said:


> Oh, you mean Max the land shark? The one who recently got in the playpen with the others and attacked them? Because that's a great situation to force rats to be in. There are many reasons why a rat should be/ needs to be solitary. Rats are like children, what may be great for most, may be bad for a few. As a responsible pet parent, you need to take each individual situation and look at it objectively, keeping in mind what's best for both the entire mischief and each individual personality of each rat.


Indeed, it was about Max (who has his own page now) and Jessie Stein.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

There are a lot of opinions and experiences out there... And anyone can start a FB group if they are willing to be an admin (of course, the same goes for a forum except that there is significantly more overhead involved in hosting).. 

Therefore, there are some good and not-so-good admins / groups out there. I am a member of 2 FB groups and *thought* they were mostly drama-free... Until a recent incident in one of them. I basically ignore all the weirdness and drama and post when someone asks a question I can help with.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

AnnFallon said:


> Oh, you mean Max the land shark? The one who recently got in the playpen with the others and attacked them? Because that's a great situation to force rats to be in. There are many reasons why a rat should be/ needs to be solitary. Rats are like children, what may be great for most, may be bad for a few. As a responsible pet parent, you need to take each individual situation and look at it objectively, keeping in mind what's best for both the entire mischief and each individual personality of each rat.


Max sounds like a special case and therefore his behavior or wellbeing should not be generalized onto all domesticated rats. The sentence 'well, look at Max' suggests that Max is an example of why it IS okay to keep rats alone, which all of us know should be avoided if at all possible. 'Max' is NOT an example of your 'average' pet rat and therefore his living conditions shouldn't be used as some form of 'proof' that keep any rat alone is A-Okay. 

I don't think it was fair for you to leap onto the OP in the way that you did. They never stated that being 'forced' into a play pen with other rats was a 'great situation'.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I am going to go ahead and close this thread. You could have gotten your frustrations off your chest without directly referencing the people/group you were talking about. That pushes it from "ranting and raving" to "talking behind peoples's backs without consequence" and that was not the intended purpose of this section. Keep in mind that whether it be RatForum, another forum, Facebook, or offline, we are all in it for the rats at the end of the day.


----------

